

Snowden denies allegations of spying for China - austinz
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/18/world/asia/nsa-leaker-denies-giving-classified-data-to-china.html?ref=asia

======
contingencies
_“All I can say right now is the U.S. government is not going to be able to
cover this up by jailing or murdering me,” he said. “Truth is coming, and it
cannot be stopped.”_

Beautiful.

